# What's your favorite train case?



## aeni (Apr 7, 2007)

My boyfriend wants to buy me a brand new bag or bags so I don't have to switch contents each time I do something different (my current traincase is the heavy duty Home Depot stuff for films).  I saw the Boaz-Stein bags in MAMag - does anyone else have one/used it/liked it?  I primarily like the bags b/c they look airline friendly for carry ons, or at least padded enough to go in my luggage.


----------



## martygreene (Apr 7, 2007)

I'd look for something check-able, and that isn't a standard traincase. With flight regs as they are, checking is not longer an option. Traincases are generally overly heavy and also look like expensive electronic equipment- more likely to walk home with someone.

I tend to go with hard-sided rolling suitcases. Hays are great.


----------



## Naked Lunch (Apr 10, 2007)

I just bought the Heys xcase carryon and i really love it. It's a hard case and it's so light. I got mine on Amazon.com for $110


----------



## pixichik77 (Apr 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 

 
_
I tend to go with hard-sided rolling suitcases. Hays are great._

 
Martygreene; I know you've said before you keep things in bags and containers in your rolling suitcases... any tips on keeping it all from sliding around?  I'd love to try to get shelves/dividers in a rolling suitcase, any ideas?


----------



## martygreene (Apr 12, 2007)

I've got some padded containers not unlike the soft-sided cooler type lunchboxes which I use. Those, in conjunction with heavy vinyl zip pouches like the powder group carries, tend to work to keep all the little things contained. Some of the travel makeup bags you can get are handy too. I just arrange them in the suitcase as if I were packing for a trip, and I usually have a towel and smock in there too which can pad out any empty spaces, though they are rare.


----------



## pixichik77 (Apr 14, 2007)

Oh, thank you!  I have been mulling this over ever since I moved my hair coloring stuff to a softsided suitcase.  I've been considering tackelbox trays (but those won't fit everything) or foam (like pelican cases) or thin plastic to make "shelves" in a suitcase... but I like the idea of lunchbox/coolers.  That's brilliant.


----------

